# Vintage mobile homes and the Trailerite culture of the 1940s, '50s and early '60....



## Lucky13 (Apr 1, 2018)

PORTABLE LEVITTOWN: April 2012

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 2, 2018)

Lauren Bacall promoting Bing Crosby's trailer park....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 2, 2018)

I can just imagine Bing as trailer trash. Pink flamingo on an un-mowed front lawn, rusty old bar-b-que with lid that doesn't quite close, slapping the crap out of Gary for spilling his Minute Maid orange juice............

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 2, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 2, 2018)

Not exactly what you see, when you think Trailer Pa....Village!

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 2, 2018)

When I think of trailers I think of the run down ones that are scattered all over this 3rd World Country known as Louisiana.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 2, 2018)




----------



## fubar57 (Apr 2, 2018)

That's similar to the piece of crap I lived in during the 70s. Bang on the wall and you could hear the insulation drop. Thankfully it was only a 3 month transition until I moved into bigger and better place


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 3, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 3, 2018)

Love the matching "Daisy Dukes"

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Peter Gunn (Apr 3, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Love the matching "Daisy Dukes"


Yeah... now I feel the need to scoop out my eyes... that can't be unseen...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Elvis (Apr 5, 2018)

The beginnings of the Teardrop Trailer - The Teardrop Trailer


----------



## Graeme (Apr 5, 2018)

Martin Mariner caravan....

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 6, 2018)




----------



## Pack (Mar 6, 2022)

_I always loved these homes. I think I was born in the wrong era. I would rather spend my life in a small, compact, yet super adorable house than a huge mansion. On top of that, I started searching for the best option to buy my own mobile home. I work with __realtysouth.com__, and I hope to find the house of my dream soon and move into it as quickly as possible. If anyone on this forum lives or lived before in a vintage mobile house and has any suggestions, I would love to hear them. I believe this will help me a lot._

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 6, 2022)

Here's a fun trivia bit...

Did you know that several aircraft manufacturers made mobile homes after the war, like Grumman and Spartan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 6, 2022)

No, I did not. I did, however, shoot the rapids at Skinner's Falls in a Grumman.

Hey, I just realized I piloted Grummans!


----------



## GrauGeist (Mar 6, 2022)

My Grandmother had a huge Silver Stream mobile home.
It was gorgeous with it's streamlined shape, polished aluminum exterior and teak wood interior.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 6, 2022)

I own a Grumman Canoe... that is all... carry on...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Thumpalumpacus (Mar 6, 2022)

I've always said that I want an Airstream just so's I can paint it up with 8th AF insig.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Mar 6, 2022)

Nice.


----------



## Graeme (Mar 6, 2022)

The hill-climb scene from the Long Long Trailer movie....

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

